# Is there a way to make paint less shiny?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I just painted a small patch job on my ceiling where I had a leak and had to puncture a hole. I find the new paint is more shiny so in the light it shows up.

Is there something I can do to the paint to make it slightly less shiny?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Paint the whole ceiling or just live with it till it gets as dull as what is there.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe a piece of the finest sandpaper you can get and with very little pressure applied.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you use flat ceiling paint?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Did you use flat ceiling paint?


It does sound like you used different sheen paint? Perhaps flat was on the ceiling and you applied a satin or eggshell?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm I was thinking that. I brought the paper with the paint number to the paint store, but the paint number is only for the color and not the finish right? The number is OC12 if that tells you anything. (not sure if those are even standard) I probably should have asked for flat. The current ceiling has no shine at all, so I'm thinking that's flat? I probably should have asked for that. 

After playing with it a bit it actually does not look too bad now so think I'll leave it alone. But next time I'll make sure to take the finish into consideration when I get paint for touch ups.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Red Squirrel said:


> Hmm I was thinking that. I brought the paper with the paint number to the paint store, but the paint number is only for the color and not the finish right? The number is OC12 if that tells you anything. (not sure if those are even standard) I probably should have asked for flat. The current ceiling has no shine at all, so I'm thinking that's flat? I probably should have asked for that.
> 
> After playing with it a bit it actually does not look too bad now so think I'll leave it alone. But next time I'll make sure to take the finish into consideration when I get paint for touch ups.


 
Well, that is somewhat important, but flat is really the only paint you can"touch up"


----------

